# Knowledge to Action



## joshwelsh (10 January 2014)

HI Everyone

Im having mixed reviews from Knowledge to action alot of people are saying there course is crap others are saying it was very good.

I start this course in two weeks as anyone had first hand experience with this company? Would be interested to see what people are think


----------



## Stockman2678 (10 January 2014)

Hi Josh,
I'm interested to know what they charge for their training courses.
Can you post the details here.
Thanks


----------



## joshwelsh (10 January 2014)

Stockman2678 said:


> Hi Josh,
> I'm interested to know what they charge for their training courses.
> Can you post the details here.
> Thanks




http://www.knowledgetoaction.com.au/ultimate-forex-course/ $4000


----------



## cynic (10 January 2014)

joshwelsh said:


> http://www.knowledgetoaction.com.au/ultimate-forex-course/ $4000




Last year I attended one of K2A's free workshops where a weekend seminar was offered, at the heavily discounted special price of $4,995 for those willing to sign up on the day.

I am usually highly sceptical of the content and impartiality of media reports, however, when it comes to appraisals of seminars with grandiose promises and equally grandiose price tags, I believe the media is extraordinarily kind in its criticisms.

http://http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19909942

http://www.theguardian.com/business/2012/feb/12/this-man-could-nmake-you-rich-or-could-he

Needless to say, I declined K2A's further offers of educational seminars/workshops.

P.S. Josh, next time you speak with them, I suggest that you ask if they've learnt how to read and understand the PDS of their recommended forex broker!


----------



## msincome (21 January 2014)

I am very new to all of this however I found this online course that explains absolutely everything I have been asking about so if your just starting it may also help you. Plus it is free.

http://www.babypips.com/school

enjoy


----------



## TulipFX (23 January 2014)

Yeah, don't spend $4k on a course. Do that BabyPips one.

Read yourself. There are a lot of free information courses/videos/sites out there.

Join forums.

Spend that $4k on trading. Open $1k accounts. Lose it. Twice most likely. If you go through $4k and have had no success, it is not for you and you are no worse off then if you gave it to someone to tell you freely available information.


----------



## AussieMatt (27 January 2014)

TulipFX said:


> Yeah, don't spend $4k on a course. Do that BabyPips one.
> 
> Read yourself. There are a lot of free information courses/videos/sites out there.
> 
> ...




This is a far better approach in my opinion.

From their website below, my thoughts in brackets:


*Trade Forex successfully, both technically and based on your risk profile: *(No issues with that)


*Produce a weekly income from intra-day and end-of-day trading strategies*: (Consistently being profitable will take a lot of time and practice, if you are very new this is unlikely to take less than at least 12mths at which point unless you take a lot of risk you will need to be sufficiently capitalised for the 5% per month return to make a difference to your standard of living.) 


*Minimise your risk to less than 1% of your capital*(Sound advice, understand though that you will need to be highly capitalised and highly consistent to live off the returns this sort of risk will on av bring you)


*Make the transition from part-time to full-time trader in a minimal amount of time*(This is just NOT the way to look at trading, if your focus is on how quick can I go full time as opposed to how well can I trade, 1 trade at a time, you simply will not become a good enough trader where the by product of your efforts will produce decent  consistent returns)


*Identify, execute and automate high probability, low-risk trades:*(executing low risk high probability trades is great, though IMO given the dynamic nature of markets I would avoid automated strategies)


Ultimately its not an easy journey you need to put in hard work and refine your strategies, that $4k is far better spent on buying a few good trading books (do a search) taking small steps and PROVING to yourself with your own data that x works and Y doesn't work FOR YOU not all systems are suited to everyone. 

My final though on educators in general is why educate others for a fee when you can just trade your system? 

Any strategy anyone teaches you will not work unless you do. Do the work your self, be in it for the long run, start with a simple setup and master it/own it until you know exactly how to implement it and when, then move on to another. Eventually you will have a tool kit of setups YOU have trader with ACTUAL data to support you throwing capital at them. no one is going to drop the magic bullet in your lap.

I am not meaning to offend but I have been down the path and really the best way is to start simple, cheap and with patience. Babypips is a great starting point.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 January 2014)

msincome said:


> I am very new to all of this however I found this online course that explains absolutely everything I have been asking about so if your just starting it may also help you. Plus it is free.
> 
> http://www.babypips.com/school
> 
> enjoy




Posts such as this make me happy to be a member of ASF.

+1 msincome.

gg


----------



## herculees (4 February 2014)

Ok so im a beginner and thats the best thing i have read yet.

nice work







AussieMatt said:


> This is a far better approach in my opinion.
> 
> From their website below, my thoughts in brackets:
> 
> ...


----------



## burglar (4 February 2014)

herculees said:


> Ok so im a beginner and thats the best thing i have read yet.
> 
> nice work




Lots of good things here!
Just needs a good BS detector to sort it from the background of general ignorance.

You'll have several "Light Bulb" moments, if you stick around.


----------



## Happy2be (4 February 2014)

save your $4000 and build on it. by the time you have a good whack of capital you might be ready to start trading. Gotta walk before you can run. Don't blow $4000 on someones promises to maybe show you how to sprint. Every good athlete needs a lot of training, not a miracle 1-3 day course.


----------



## richardchan66 (21 June 2016)

joshwelsh said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> Im having mixed reviews from Knowledge to action alot of people are saying there course is crap others are saying it was very good.
> 
> I start this course in two weeks as anyone had first hand experience with this company? Would be interested to see what people are think




Learn Forex Course
I went to the three day course in Sydney, initially it reenforced my existing knowledge and a came out with a positive attitude.

On reflection this course is partially a marketing exercise to get you to sign up onto their considerably more expensive Ultimate Trader programme, this is even before you get to test out your basic skills, so you could end up throwing more money after bad if currency trading is not for you. Also for the cost I would only recommend this course to an absolute beginner.

The "automated" system isn't a black box, you still have to review each suggestion, the majority of which are of no use so it still requires a bit of work.

The post course customer support is not good and the three coaching sessions provided with the course are only half an hour each, less after you remove the time taken on greetings and pleasentaries, this isn't really enough time to turn around a loosing trader

They do say that people trade using the three strategies that they teach however these strategies only seem to work best in two of the six market conditions and seem to spit out loosers in other market conditions.

I have all but given up on this now as have failed to get into any profit since attending the course let alone the 3% return per month that they say you should be getting.

This is my own experience, there may be others that successfully trade this system, I am now using another company and am already in 1.5% profit on the month


----------



## cynic (24 November 2016)

I am of the understanding that Greg Secker's "Knowledge to Action" has been reinvented as "Learn to Trade".


----------



## ThePiptaker (26 November 2016)

Don't waste your money as it all has to come from you, they are just marketing and putting a gloss around something that's already free and readily available, you'll find in time if you stick at it all your destructive behaviors


----------

